# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Учетная запись с какими правами используется вами при повседневной работе в Windows в интернете?

## zerocorporated

Собственно хотелось бы посмотреть кто чем пользуется.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## natalas

Использую ограниченного пользователя, правило такое: когда модем включен,администратор отдыхает. Хотя привыкать нелегко было...но это вопрос времени.

----------


## XP user

Ограниченный пользователь - если не надо тестировать программы безопасности...

Paul

----------


## Гриша

Ограниченный пользователь,так жить легче  :Smiley:

----------


## sergey888

Опытный пользователь. Увы сидеть под Ограниченным пользователем напрягает.
А почему в опросе так мало пунктов? Может кто-то вообще под Гостем сидит.

----------


## XiTri

Оперу админом от имени юзера запускаю


```
C:\WINDOWS\system32\runas.exe /savecred /user:user "C:\Program Files\Opera 9\Opera.exe"
```

и горя нет, все работает, вирусам х..

----------


## anton_dr

Добавил пункты.

----------


## Гриша

:Shocked: 

Странно,теперь только по некоторым пунктам отражаются ники проголосовавших пользователей?

Теперь вообще кошмар,выдаются ники людей,которые голосовали за другой пункт...

----------


## sergey888

> Странно,теперь только по некоторым пунктам отражаются ники проголосовавших пользователей?


Нет отображаются все ники проголосовавших пользователей, только странно что все кто проголосовал за  		 			Ограниченного пользователя. отлбражаются в графе  		 			Администратора - я так привык.  :Cheesy:

----------


## anton_dr

Вот так почти правильно.

mysor, bearcat - поменялись местами. У остальных ответы соответствуют.

----------


## chap

Интересно,какой учеткой пользуются люди,которые обращаются в ПОМОГИТЕ ?

----------


## Гриша

99.9% ходят под учеткой администратора,15% после лечения по совету переходят под юзера...

----------


## bearcat

> Вот так почти правильно.
> 
> mysor, bearcat - поменялись местами. У остальных ответы соответствуют.


ни фига не  правильно..  :Smiley:  сижу исключительно под ограниченным пользователем, соответственно и голосовал...  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

Опытный пользователь. Сейчас понимаю, что надо было создать группу продвинутых пользователей (те же ограниченные, только на тома с данными прав побольше выдать), но лень. Точнее, времени жалко. Вот когда жареный петух снесёт систему - наведу порядок. А пока - бог миловал.

----------


## Palm

А как создать "группу продвинутых пользователей"? Это создаётся средствами Windows?

----------


## rav

Нет пункта "Администратор- у меня хорошая HIPS".  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

> А как создать "группу продвинутых пользователей"? Это создаётся средствами Windows?


Ну да. Обычно через Управление компьютером в Администрировании, там всё как-то проще и понятнее.

----------


## petyanamlt

Сижу под админом, так-как интернета в винде нет и используеться только для игр, когда пользовался инетом в винде сидел под юзером.

----------


## drongo

> Сижу под админом, так-как интернета в винде нет и используеться только для игр, когда пользовался инетом в винде сидел под юзером.


не забывайте что ещё флешки есть и другие съёмные диски ,также  сд, двд...

----------


## petyanamlt

> не забывайте что ещё флешки есть и другие съёмные диски ,также  сд, двд...


С флешками работаю только в линуксе, в винде только лицензионные игры, и больше ничего нет, кстати винду сам собирал, выкинул отттуда все не нужное, медиа плеер и.т.д. в итоге виста х86_64 ультимат весит 790мб.
Автозапуск естественно отключен, впрочем uac тоже.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Из под админа работаю... Дело не сколько в привычке, а к обильным экспериментам с виндой... Если рухнет, то фиг с ней  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Работаю из под админа, просто всегда делаю бекап, раньше Нортоном, сейчас Акронисом, но не расслабляюсь, про защиту тоже не забываю  :Smiley:  Конечно бекап 100% защита (восстановление), но все равно неприятно если вдруг зловред проникнет на машину и успеет отправить пароли, до его обнаружения.

----------


## Белый Сокол

Использую учетную запись с правами администратора, опять же бэкапы делаю, чтоб было на всякий пожарный случай, но к ним пока прибегать не приходилось  :Smiley:

----------


## petyanamlt

> Использую учетную запись с правами администратора





> Работаю из под админа,


А вот это зря.  :Cool:

----------


## Karlson

> Нет пункта "Администратор- у меня хорошая HIPS".


Нет пункта "Администратор - у меня прямые руки/голова на месте... :Wink: 

на самом деле сижу под администратором - потому что когда систему ставил - не знал много чего.. да и не страшно, если что-то залезет или что-то украдут.. наоборот интересно.. только не лезут никак...  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

под администратором, привычнее как-то)
бывет конечно какая-нибудь бяка... но где-то раз в год, а то и реже. последний раз КИС авторан на флэшке проигнорировал.

----------


## light59

O_o 
1й раз слышу, что под учёткой с ограниченными правами сидеть безопаснее... 
интересно, почему?

----------


## zerocorporated

> O_o 
> 1й раз слышу, что под учёткой с ограниченными правами сидеть безопаснее... 
> интересно, почему?


Коротко:
Запись в C:\Windows, C:\Program Files запрещена.
Модификация ключей реестра HKLM Запрещена.
Привилегии программ ограничены.

P.S: ~90% вредоносов неработают или работают "отчасти".

----------


## light59

Я так и подумал. Но хотел услышать ответ... убедиться
/me задумался.... ушёл делать новую учётку

----------


## zerocorporated

> Я так и подумал. Но хотел услышать ответ... убедиться
> /me задумался.... ушёл делать новую учётку


http://security-advisory.virusinfo.info/ также не помешает прочитать

----------


## light59

> http://security-advisory.virusinfo.info/ также не помешает прочитать


пасиб большое) Много нового узнал. На работе уже поковырялся в винде :Smiley: .  Теперь осталось только дома.

----------


## taloran

А я думал, большая часть проголосует за учётку ограниченного пользователя.  Выходит - нафиг он нужен, админом комфортнее  :Cheesy:

----------


## borka

> админом комфортнее


Оборотная сторона медали - вирусам тоже комфортнее.  :Wink:

----------


## taloran

> Оборотная сторона медали - вирусам тоже комфортнее.


Судя по голосованию - приоритетна комфортность админа  :Stick Out Tongue:  Особенно для тех, кто  уверен в своём антивирусе  :Cheesy:

----------


## ANDYBOND

Естественно.
Ну а лично я проголосовал за второй вариант, ибо некоторые программы требуют администраторских прав.

----------


## Firza

> некоторые программы требуют администраторских прав.


Наверно потому, что эти программы пишут программисты которые в таком опросе выбрали бы вариант: “А разве есть другие права, отличные от Администратора?”.
Есть конечно программы которые не должны работать под Limited User, но большинство неработающих программ в этом не имеют никакой рациональной причини, кроме лени программистов переделать программу чтобы она соответствовала правилам Designed for Windows XP и работала не только под Администратором.

----------


## zerocorporated

> Естественно.
> Ну а лично я проголосовал за второй вариант, ибо некоторые программы требуют администраторских прав.


1. У вас есть на экстренный случай runas
2. ProcessMonitor пока некто не отменял, можно отмониторить события что терпят неудачу (access denied) и дать нужные права.

----------


## Geser

> 1. У вас есть на экстренный случай runas
> 2. ProcessMonitor пока некто не отменял, можно отмониторить события что терпят неудачу (access denied) и дать нужные права.


Вопрос должна ли каждая домохозяйка уметь пользоваться ProcessMonitor и назначать права?

----------


## Макcим

> ProcessMonitor пока некто не отменял, можно отмониторить события что терпят неудачу (access denied) и дать нужные права.


Ни разу не пользовался для таких целей.

----------


## RoVaL

Проголосовал за *"Администратора - я так привык"*, но после того как вчера на работе сотрудница подхватила популярный в этом сезоне *Win32/Adware.Virtumonde + Win32/PrivacyRemover.M64*, думаю переходить на учётку ограниченного пользователя...

----------


## zerocorporated

> Вопрос должна ли каждая домохозяйка уметь пользоваться ProcessMonitor и назначать права?


Ну можно и ПК не включать - проблем вообще не будет. ПК каждый использует для решения своих задач. Так что это дело индивидуальное - как защищать себя.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

нехватает пункта сижу под админом без антивируса с прямыми руками=))

----------


## pig

Прямые руки и маленькие серые клеточки можно причислить к хорошим антивирусам.

----------


## Everet

Сижу под Администратором. Во первых привык (пробовал отвыкнуть но не получилось), во вторых сделал образ системы прогой Paragon Drive Backup, и в третих иногда люблю поэксперементировать с виндой.

----------


## Ivaemon

Всегда сидел под админом. С недавнего времени решил внять советам спецов и сделал  себе юзера. Нормально... разве что новую прогу поставить вхожу как админ.

----------


## veryom

Использую всегда учетную запись ограниченного пользователя. Программ, не работающих под ограниченным пользователем, не встречал.

----------


## maXmo

Админ, потому что у меня есть моск и фаерфокс.

----------


## Kovalev

Я когда то наивно полагал, что у меня хароший антивирус(др.веб и оутпост), что я защищен,-фиг там.(у некоторых руки не кривее чем у тех кто антивиры делает) Теперь только под ограниченным пользователем, неудобств практически нет.

----------


## Титов Петр

Для сети - ограниченная.

----------


## PavelA

Администратор - на работе полная защита (Прокси, а/вирус, прочее).
Дома - Админ. В Инете только Опера, да и работа через VPN.

----------


## gdn

Уже давно ограниченного пользователя обычно использую, плюс по ряду причин оператора настройки сети, привычка такая появилась когда начал знакомство с Unix уже достаточно давно с версии Windows 2000 наверное.

----------


## avirarus

Хы под ограниченным пользователем в nixe........  :Wink: 
В win также......  :Smiley:

----------


## Микола

Под ограниченным.
Неработающие в этом режиме программы, (Promt) например, запускаю с помощью Runas.

----------


## Damien

> (Promt) например, запускаю с помощью Runas


а ещё можно - промониторить подобные проги с RegMon/FileMon и разрешить определенные ветви реестра/файлы для юзера.
Странно, что Promt этим страдает...

----------


## naik212006

Ограниченный пользователь в сети. Оно как-то спокойнее. :Cheesy:

----------


## fotorama

админом пользуюсь(так привык).... все ценное за бекапено на случай восстановления + аваст и регулярные проверки (стены поока нет... у аутпоста ключ кончился, а новый купить жаба душит, и на комоно(либо другой бесплатный) не решился пока перейти).... в хороший антивирус не верю, как и в спасительную учетку с ограниченными правами, браузер опера и сафари..... 
на мой взгляд ограниченной учеткой пользоваться: 1 менее удобно (для меня), 2 мало кто из домохозяек знают что это такое (так как покупают комп уже с предустановленной виндой), 3 я хотть и не имею такого огромного опыта как многие участники дискуссии, но даже мне известно что заразиться можно и под узерской учеткой...
на мой взгляд уровень защищенности своего ПК каждый должен сам... чересчур бдительные могут вообще не включать комп чтоб тот не заболел или перейти на UNIX .

----------


## Damien

> но даже мне известно что заразиться можно и под узерской учеткой...


да, можно, а толку без админских привилегий?
Уже два раза видел, как бедные вирусы сидели себе мирно в папке юзера, пытаясь закинуть новые файлы в системные папки и ветви реестра, но у них ничего не получалось. NT защищает систему, как от неопытных пользователей так и от троянов  :Smiley: 
Я не чересчур бдителен, но ленив. И мне не хочется выковыривать из системы пропущенный антивирусом вирус.
Антивирус - это автомат, а ограничения прав - это крепость.

----------


## valho

Поставил в опросе галочку под админом, но недавно перешёл под ограниченного пользователя. Проги, которые нужны под админом, теперь запускаю через runasspc.

----------


## Никита

Раньше всё под админом сидел,но привычку эту убил,уже давно под ограниченной учёткой сижу,так спокойней будет.Под админом выхожу лишь тогда,когда нужно в системе какие-либо ремонтные работы произвести или соответственную настройку.

----------


## Damien

> Под админом выхожу лишь тогда,когда нужно в системе какие-либо ремонтные работы произвести или соответственную настройку.


я для этой цели запускаю Total Commander PowerPack [Sam] (13Мб) через RunAs. В нем есть ярлыки на многие системные папки, настройки и т.д. И не надо перелогиниваться.

----------


## Никита

> я для этой цели запускаю Total Commander PowerPack [Sam] (13Мб) через RunAs. В нем есть ярлыки на многие системные папки, настройки и т.д. И не надо перелогиниваться.


Кстати,это мысль :Smiley: А то я иногда запарился туды-сюды по учёткам скакать-настраивать.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

> Кстати,это мысльА то я иногда запарился туды-сюды по учёткам скакать-настраивать.


[Of]:
Есть еще варианты. Напиши в ЛС в понедельник, на работе посмотрю.
Народ на эту тему хорошие утилиты написал.[Off]

----------


## Travoed

Сижу под Админом . Opera , FreeCommander , OpenOffice , FoxitReader , и ещё некоторые запускаю под DropMyRights или из FreeCommander запущенным под DropMyRights . Пока Бог миловал .

----------


## maXmo

Пересел под юзера. Вроде пока ничо.

----------


## mkl

Лень ковыряться со своей системой. Поэтому больше года сижу под ограниченным юзером. Плюс Тотал или cmd через runas  :Smiley:  Для нужных программ даны соответствующие разрешения.

----------


## Matias

Всегда сидел под админом. За 4,5 года не было ни одного случая заражения (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу).

----------


## taloran

В том-то и дело, что важно  как ты сидишь, а не кем  :Smiley:  Но всё равно лучше, конечно, лишний раз урезать.

Или положиться полностью на антивируса, посколько он хороший  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cheesy:

----------


## Apolo

Сижу под админом. Тем кто не уверен в себе,  в антивирусе, в файерволе пусть сидит под ЛУЗЕРОМ  :Cheesy:

----------


## pig

По статистике, чаще всего в авариях гибнут именно уверенные в себе водители.

----------


## Matias

> В том-то и дело, что важно  как ты сидишь, а не кем


Осторожность, разумеется? никогда не бывает лишней.

----------


## tmvs

Администратора. Учётка гостя - извращение.

----------

